
Microsoft’s Story Remix App Is Windows Movie Maker on Steroids - MikusR
https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/11/15617400/microsoft-story-remix-app-windows-ios-android
======
tracker1
I'm glad that MS has re-entered an application in this space. Basic video
editing is really a core thing in home desktop usage today... although home
desktop usage is generally way down.

For those looking for a little more, may also want to look into OpenShot (no
personal stake other than backing a kickstarter). They've made a lot of
progress, and it's cross platform.

[http://www.openshot.org/](http://www.openshot.org/)

